# Yet Another Redneck Fender Bumper and Guide-ons Thread . . .



## PATRIOT2 (Sep 11, 2012)

So, how many things can you fabricate out of tubing for your trailer? Here's all I've come up with so far . . . need some more ideas.
The low profile guide-ons are 4" ABS and the transom-saver stays attached at all times to the trailer. The fender bumpers are truck inner-tube rubber, pop-riveted in place.
No permanent waterproof lights on the trailer as they attach high on the boat transom and are easily removed.


----------



## spotco2 (Sep 13, 2012)

Cool ideas!

Are those skis on your bunks?


----------



## donmac (Sep 15, 2012)

PATRIOT2 said:


> ...and the transom-saver stays attached at all times to the trailer.


Maybe I am not seeing things right, but do you actually back into the water with that transom saver hanging below the boat??? I'd suspect that, at some point, it would come up against the bottom, rock, stump, or something when backing in - if not, then as the boat rolls off the trailer, it would come down on top of the transom saver and risk damage to either the hull or the transom saver ... ???


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Nov 20, 2012)

donmac said:


> PATRIOT2 said:
> 
> 
> > ...and the transom-saver stays attached at all times to the trailer.
> ...


Nope, never had a problem yet. The boat floats right off the trailer and never touches the saver. It's also high enough that it has never touched bottom. Try it, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## shallowminedid (Nov 21, 2012)

lol are ur bunks ski's? a ski was really cheaper than a 2x4?


----------



## muskiemike12 (Nov 21, 2012)

How often do you have to wax the ski's? What about the metal edges?


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Nov 21, 2012)

shallowminedid said:


> lol are ur bunks ski's? a ski was really cheaper than a 2x4?


https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=26512


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Nov 21, 2012)

muskiemike12 said:


> How often do you have to wax the ski's? What about the metal edges?


No waxing . . just gas-n-go.
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=26512


----------

